# contro me, contro di me



## scriptum

Buongiorno a tutti,

E' sempre contro me
E' sempre contro di me

Sono corrette le due frasi? Hanno lo stesso significato? Sono stilisticamente uguali?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E' un peccato non avere un contesto più ampio, ma direi che con "contro di me" possiamo stare tranquilli. 

GS


----------



## pulteney

Questa è interessante! 

Non posso non pensare al funesto passaggio del salmo: "*Contro* *di te*, *contro te *solo ho peccato / Quello che è male ai tuoi occhi io l'ho fatto."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA*: Invece di inventarci contesti biblici, aspettiamo che chi ha fatto la domanda ci spieghi il contesto, grazie.
> 
> Cosa  significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## pulteney

Il contesto sarà fondamentale. Lungi da me fare seminari biblici; riflettevo semplicemente sul fatto che forum come questi danno modo a madrelingua e non di ripensare a espressioni su cui non ci si sofferma mai, e ciò è fighissimo


----------



## scriptum

Buongiorno ancora una volta.
A dir la verità, non vedo molta differenza tra un contesto e un'altro...
Ecco due primi esempi che ho trovato sull'internet:



Mia madre si comporta da rivale con me ke da madre,e mio padre ascolta tutto quello ke lei dice, viene sempre contro me per far piacere a lei
lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me 
sempre con me, sempre contro di me 
lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me 
sempre con me, sempre contro di me 
lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me 
troppi pensieri, troppi sentieri sbagliati 
resto io contro lui, come io con lui 
sulla lama del coltello.


----------



## scriptum

pulteney said:


> Questa è interessante!
> 
> Non posso non pensare al funesto passaggio del salmo: "*Contro* *di te*, *contro te *solo ho peccato / Quello che è male ai tuoi occhi io l'ho fatto."


L'esempio mi sembra interessantissimo.
Il testo originale dice letteralmente: "contro te, te solo".


----------



## pulteney

A parte i ke (che), il testo che tu hai citato sembra una poesia, o una canzone, ma il testo suona piuttosto scorretto... 


scriptum said:


> Il testo originale dice letteralmente: "contro te, te solo".


Non metto in dubbio, è che c'è una canzone religiosa italiana il cui testo fa così, a riprova che probabilmente entrambi i costrutti "contro te" e "contro di te" sono accettabili. Io pensandoci dico sempre "contro di" me/te/lui, et cetera. Chiedo lumi agli altri utenti di madrelingua italiana.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

scriptum said:


> Buongiorno ancora una volta.
> A dir la verità, non vedo molta differenza tra un contesto e un'altro...
> Ecco due primi esempi che ho trovato sull'internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Mia madre si comporta da rivale con me ke da madre,e mio padre ascolta tutto quello ke lei dice, viene sempre contro me per far piacere a lei
> lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me
> sempre con me, sempre contro di me
> lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me
> sempre con me, sempre contro di me
> lui dice di fregarmene così lui può fregare me
> troppi pensieri, troppi sentieri sbagliati
> resto io contro lui, come io con lui
> sulla lama del coltello.



Io invece la vedo, e se permetti parliamo della mia lingua.
Il testo che citi è così penosamente scritto da non avere la minima affidabilità dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## scriptum

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il testo che citi è così penosamente scritto da non avere la minima affidabilità dal punto di vista grammaticale.


Ma che importa? Ci sono migliaia di altri esempi, e "contro" o "contro di" sempre significa più o meno lo stesso.
Volevo sapere solo se la parola "di" è necessaria...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, scrip.

"Contro" è chiamata preposizione impropria, in quanto, a differenza di _di a da in con su per tra_, è in realtà un avverbio che viene usato anche come preposizione.
Si costruisce direttamente (cioè è seguito direttamente dal sintagma nominale che esso governa), oppure dalle preposizioni "di" e talvolta (raramente, aulicamente) "a". Coi pronomi personali di norma si usa "di".

Quanto al significato, non esiste differenza, ma credo che pochi italiani dicano _con naturalezza_ "contro me, te, ecc."
Esempi:

1. Gli alleati combattevano contro l'Asse Roma-Berlino-Tokyo
2. Nulla valse contro alla forza 
3. Siete tutti contro di me. Perché?

Poka e Shalom.

GS


----------



## pulteney

Giorgio Spizzi, grazie mille per la spiegazione!!!


----------



## scriptum

Giorgio, molte grazie per la risposta esauriente.
Molte grazie a tutti.


----------



## longplay

Se posso aggiungere una cosa.... Il "salmodiante" esempio n. 2 mi da l'idea di una situazione di conflitto, specie nell' ultima parte: " resto io contro ('di ' omesso) lui, come io
con lui". Ho è "poesia" o no. Il "di" si omette una volta, ma si usa nei precedenti "ritornelli"...Cortesemente, Scriptum, ci potresti dire di che testo si tratta, magari col link
in internet. Tov ? Ciao


----------



## pulteney

longplay said:


> Se posso aggiungere una cosa.... Il "salmodiante" esempio n. 2 mi da l'idea di una situazione di conflitto, specie nell' ultima parte: " resto io contro ('di ' omesso) lui, come io
> con lui". Ho è "poesia" o no. Il "di" si omette una volta, ma si usa nei precedenti "ritornelli"...Cortesemente, Scriptum, ci potresti dire di che testo si tratta, magari col link
> in internet. Tov ? Ciao


Sarà che la Grecia si è presa un gol  ma non capisco...


----------



## scriptum

longplay said:


> Se posso aggiungere una cosa.... Il "salmodiante" esempio n. 2 mi da l'idea di una situazione di conflitto, specie nell' ultima parte: " resto io contro ('di ' omesso) lui, come io
> con lui". Ho è "poesia" o no. Il "di" si omette una volta, ma si usa nei precedenti "ritornelli"...Cortesemente, Scriptum, ci potresti dire di che testo si tratta, magari col link
> in internet. Tov ? Ciao


Ciao Longplay,
ecco il link: http://www.parolesmania.com/paroles_dj_shocca_4966/paroles_coltelli_188651.html

Come ho già detto sopra, sull'internet ci sono migliaia di esempi di ambedue le possibilità ("contro" e "contro di").
Nei testi che leggo incontro periodicamente tutte e due le espressioni.
La mia domanda non era legata ad un contesto specifico.


----------



## pulteney

Grazie per il link, adesso col testo intero si capisce meglio


----------



## longplay

Grazie anche da me . In generale, penso che usare il "di" sia meglio, salvo in contesti colloquiali o poetici. Non ricordo più se un politico italiano abbia usato (nel 1946 credo)
"tutto è contro me (o di me ?), tranne la Vostra personale simpatia" : incipit famosissimo di un discorso in una Conferenza per la Pace (Parigi ?).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ecco le parole esatte di Alcide De Gasperi alla conferenza di pace del 1946:

_"Prendendo la parola in questo consesso mondiale sento che tutto, tranne la vostra personale cortesia, è contro di me". 

_Saluti.

GS

PS Dunque, *cortesia*. Siamo ad anni luce dalla simpatia.


----------



## longplay

E molti anni da quando ho letto il discorso: il resto dello stesso lo ricordo solo "a grandi linee" (mi ha fatto "piangere", ma non di commozione...). "tutto...contro di me" mi era
sembrata la premessa per illustrare con estrema dignità la "miseria" del nostro dopoguerra, ma mi è restata l' impressione di un "cahier de doleance" non ottimo.
Chiedo scusa per la "divagazione".


----------



## pulteney

scriptum!

Ieri guardando la noiosissima partita tra Francia e Spagna mi si è accesa la lampadina.

Un altro esempio dell'uso di "contro" è questo: "Ieri la Francia ha perso CONTRO LA Spagna", oppure "Stasera l'Italia gioca CONTRO L'Inghilterra". 

In questi casi non diciamo "contro di" ma esclusivamente "contro qualcosa/qualcuno". Spero ti sia utile.

Ciao!


----------



## scriptum

pulteney said:


> "Ieri la Francia ha perso CONTRO LA Spagna", oppure "Stasera l'Italia gioca CONTRO L'Inghilterra".


Sì, mi sono accorto che "di" appare solo davanti ad un pronome.
Dopo aver letto il commento di Giorgio, ho cercato "preposizioni improprie" sull'internet ed ecco quello che ho trovato:
http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/grammatica-italiana/grammatica-162.php

Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Scrip.

Devo dire che ti sei imbattuto in una articolo che colpisce per la vetustà dell'italiano. Si sente —si vede—che è stato scritto un bel po' d'anni fa.

Niente di male, naturalmente.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 2. Nulla valse contro alla forza



Ciao, GS . ho qualche perplessità su questo tuo esempio. Mi spieghi perchè è preferibile a _Nulla valse contro *la *forza_?

Grazie


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo che nelle grammatiche per gli stranieri ho incontrato tipicamente spiegazioni tipo "con i pronomi personali si preferisce _contro di_". Ora, quale sarebbe il contesto/caso (se esiste ...) quando si preferirebbe p.e. _contro me_ invece di _contro di me_?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, pizz.

Credo che nulla renda preferibile "alla forza" al più semplice e naturale "la forza". Anzi, a parità di "correttezza" delle due opzioni, credo che anch'io direi "... la forza".

Grazie per aver sollevato il dubbio. 

GS


----------

